# Look



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They are due today and at long last we have a pregnant puppy belly


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

yes that better mummy, how many do you think she has in there


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've no idea but I think we'll find out soon. She stood up was sick then sat in front of me with her belly sticking out. I'm so happy at least now we can see she's pregnant. She's done exactly what her breeder said she would do little madam.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

so happy for you, all this time not knowing is the hardest thing, yes she is a monkey, a bit like Lyla she was meant to come in to season 1 month ago


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol your kidding us you just give her a big breakfas:001_tt2:t


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She's not eaten anything this morning and didn't eat a lot last night either.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

archielee said:


> so happy for you, all this time not knowing is the hardest thing, yes she is a monkey, a bit like Lyla she was meant to come in to season 1 month ago


Everyone keeps telling me that bitches bring each other in season. My girls come in 1 after another I've had bitches inseason more or less since the end january


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lyla is the only girl and 3 boys, can Lyla come and stay with you she my come into season them


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Nooooooooooo I've got 2 stud dogs 2 very keen youngsters 1 castrated and 1 who despite being entire hasn't got a clue so I think she's safer staying with you LOL My boys know they are not allowed near my girls but girls that come into the house in season are there for 1 thing and 1 thing only.hmy:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

aww bless her belly come on girl get those puppies out and show Kiera how its done


----------



## ~Tete (Jun 26, 2009)

congrats on puppies soon  are you recording it ?? put it on youtube n link me if ya are 
(obv link me when its up lol)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OK maybe not such a good idea, are your girls like clock work coming into season, why do you think my girl is taking so long


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww bless her little pot belly


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

archielee said:


> OK maybe not such a good idea, are your girls like clock work coming into season, why do you think my girl is taking so long


Tegan comes into season every 6 months on the dot she usually brings Angel intoo they are the only 2 that come in together. Angel's mother Rosie went every 11 months for seasons Freyja has been every 6 months. Zoe the setter comes into season when she feels like it and none of my boys are bothered about her. Button has only had 2 seasons about 9 months apart and the second one for 6 weeks.

If your girl is regular it could be the weather that is affecting her seasons.

Tete I can't record the birth as I have no webcam only on my laptop that is dead. I will take loads of photos though


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Her temperature is still about the same 37.5 but she keeps rolling onto her back now.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw shes so cute, bless her lil tum!!
cant wait to see how many is in there!!


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

good luck its sounds like they will be here soon


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

WOOHOO see i told you the from day one that she would be  now she has a little belly!!
So exciting mind you doesnt seem that long ago that we was speaking the day she was mated LOL..
I hope shes has a few in there for you!!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww a little belly...you sure it's not just wind?? 
Well hopefully you will get to meet the babies very soon,
the laying on her back is a good sign too x x x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've given her a squeeze and its still there so definitely not wind lol:001_tt2:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Freyja said:


> I've given her a squeeze and its still there so definitely not wind lol:001_tt2:


LOL hope you didn't squeeze too hard 
I gather today is Freyja's due date....come on Freyja,
we wanna meet your babies xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Woo hoo how exciting!! That little belly.....I wish thats what happened to me when I was pregnant (doubt it will this time either!!)

Come on girlie, be a good girl and have them on your due date I want to see ickle puppies!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes today is her due date. I think she'll have them later tonight or early tomorrow.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Yes today is her due date. I think she'll have them later tonight or early tomorrow.


go for it girl after all you were due first


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

oooo exciting stuff, keep us upto date with everything..


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just done her temperature again and its now 37.1 so has dropped again although I haven't seen her loose the plug yet but that could have happened when we were shopping as we left the M I L in chargeut:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

How exciting!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

come on girl have them tonight


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

yes please have them tonight...we want another lovely story to follow :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

oh just woke up from a nap and thats what I want to hear


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She's refused duck for her tea. She had a little dig and went back to sleep I'm fed up of waiting now.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Not long now, how exciting  can't wait to find out many Freya has


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'll be surprised if she has more than 2/3 but I need 4 and I told her and Tiger I wanted 6:001_tt2:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

I reckon Kiera is having a good few so you can stick one of hers in maybe people won't notice


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

mmmmmm think they may notice the difference between a collie and a whippetut:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck with the birth I hope all the pups are what you wanted


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks at the moment she is just sleeping.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> mmmmmm think they may notice the difference between a collie and a whippetut:


suppose but worth a try


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

mmm yeh i would think so...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

yay i hope its tonight! If so good luck with the welp and we want to see 4 health happy chunky pups and a happy mummy after! 
I will keep checking in to see!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

We have had no nesting though she is on the sofa with other half with her blanket rolled into stomach usually she sleeps on the back of the sofa with her back legs down either side.

she does have a very serious face though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> We have had no nesting though she is on the sofa with other half with her blanket rolled into stomach usually she sleeps on the back of the sofa with her back legs down either side.
> 
> she does have a very serious face though.


And she may not even nest! we have had a bitch give birth with out one sign! she didnt go off food, she didnt pant, no temp drop, no nesting!
And then bam out shoot a pup!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Freyja keeps looking at me as if to say she's had enough.

OH has told her it will teach her not to go behind the bushes on service stations with strange boysut:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> And she may not even nest! we have had a bitch give birth with out one sign! she didnt go off food, she didnt pant, no temp drop, no nesting!
> And then bam out shoot a pup!


Thats how Rosie was before she had her 10 pups. She had her tea then a big bowl of meat at 9pm at 9.30pm she popped out the first pup.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Freyja keeps looking at me as if to say she's had enough.
> 
> OH has told her it will teach her not to go behind the bushes on service stations with strange boysut:


lol, i like that!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Freyja keeps looking at me as if to say she's had enough.
> 
> OH has told her it will teach her not to go behind the bushes on service stations with strange boysut:


Is that where they mated!? HAHA when you told me you had just meet the stud dog and owner i thought you went to there house!!
Naughty girl behind the bushes


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tiger lives near to Belfast. He came over for a show which is why we only mated her once. We live near to Stafford services on the M6 and they were going past so we just arranged to meet there. Freyja was mated behind the bushes at the back of the car park


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Thats how Rosie was before she had her 10 pups. She had her tea then a big bowl of meat at 9pm at 9.30pm she popped out the first pup.


I think it all depends on the dogs really! They all have there little ways and some show no signs..



Freyja said:


> Tiger lives near to Belfast. He came over for a show which is why we only mated her once. We live near to Stafford services on the M6 and they were going past so we just arranged to meet there. Freyja was mated behind the bushes at the back of the car park


hahaa cheeky naughty girlie! We had builders in once and ours dogs tied!! the men were not impressed! :001_tt2:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> I think it all depends on the dogs really! They all have there little ways and some show no signs..
> 
> hahaa cheeky naughty girlie! We had builders in once and ours dogs tied!! the men were not impressed! :001_tt2:


She was a very naughty girl

If she's had enough now god help her if she was having a big litter.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ha ha, thats such a romantic story, made me swoon!!

Hope she goes tonight and all is well with the delivery!!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Thats why she didn't show was hiding her pregnancy under her jumper


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

True she didn't want mummy and daddy to know what she'd been up to behind the bushes


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Freyja keeps looking at me as if to say she's had enough.
> 
> OH has told her it will teach her not to go behind the bushes on service stations with strange boysut:


I was just looking at her picture and thought that girl looks totally fed up. If thats not a sign they're imminate I dont know what is


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

come on Frejya


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> come on Frejya


Yes come on Frejya you can do it


----------



## rebenda (Jan 1, 2009)

awww just read through the whole thread hoping she may have started, bless her she does look rather fed up in the pic lol


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

How's it going Freyja ???
Hope thing's are moving along nicely x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

no news on Frejya?


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

Good morning... any news of puppies yet? hope all is ok


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well no news yet the little madam is keeping hold of them still.

We had another restless time in the night and after spending half the night watching her and wondering if I'd better put the laptop back on she went back to sleep. Just before we went to bed she was having what looked like quite strong contactions pushing down so I rushed to get the others settled for the night and took her to bed. After about 4 /5 hours she curled up and went to sleep:cursing:She's now snoring her head of in her basket. Her temperature had gone back up but it was quite warm upstairs in the night so am giving her chance to cool down and will do it again.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

come on frejya dont let the team down, or has kiera been to busy to text


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She must be Freyja's just got up turned round and lay back down although we are getting a lot of licking now. She's also eaten the duck she wouldn't eat last night.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

bet she flys past Kiera we seem to be getting nowhere fast, or maybe I am impatient she only started panting ect at 3 am. going to be a long day I think but still smiling
see ut:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We're not even panting yet.

OH says she's having us on and she's not really pregnant


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

lol I think Kiera could be days yet she is enjoying the attention. leaving her to rest for a bit, she is only the other side of the sofa so not far.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wouldn't it be funny if they popped the first pup out at the same time 

Do you know how many pups are expected and are you keeping any? (question to both expectant Grannies :001_tt2


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Freyja is now sitting on my knee. Shes been round everyone and has now settled on my knee


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

I estimate around 6 ish but could be more as her mum had 10 on her last litter.

could be wrong though 

oopps forgot your second question, yes we are keeping one and so is the stud owner.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

cdcclub said:


> I estimate around 6 ish but could be more as her mum had 10 on her last litter.
> 
> could be wrong though
> 
> oopps forgot your second question, yes we are keeping one and so is the stud owner.


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We haven't got a clue. We were warned that the last litter she had she carried them under her ribs until just before they were born so they wouldn't show up on a scan. She has done just that. Infact the photo at the start of this thread was taken yesterday and was the first time we saw anything to show she was pregnant.


To your 2nd question I would like to keep 1 OH says I have enough 13 is an odd number so need to keep 1 really. Saying that 2 are going to the stud owner 1 has been promised to a woman near to Glasgow so unless she has 4 I wouldn't be abl to anyway.

This litter has not been bred to make money it was done at the stud owners request and has been planned for a year if she only has 2 pups they will still go to the studs owner. We also know that the bitch only throws small litters and she was only mated once. I know that has nothing to do with it we once mated a bitch once an she had 10 pups.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww bless she has a little belly now, mind you I look bigger after having breakfast lol

hope all goes well and she has them today for you  oh and that she has 4


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Hows freyja today, any puppies?? :w00t:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Did she have the puppies


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Nothing yet I really think its going to be another day or so before they arrive she's not showing any signs at all. I just know I have a very fed up little girl.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Nothing yet I really think its going to be another day or so before they arrive she's not showing any signs at all. I just know I have a very fed up little girl.


poor baby give her cuddles from me:001_wub:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Given cuddles from you although its not hard she parked herself on my knee and gives me evils if I dare to move her so I can get up.


Give cuddles to Kiera too please it'll all be over soon for her. I keep telling Freyja the sooner she pushes them out the sooner its over.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Given cuddles from you although its not hard she parked herself on my knee and gives me evils if I dare to move her so I can get up.
> 
> Give cuddles to Kiera too please it'll all be over soon for her. I keep telling Freyja the sooner she pushes them out the sooner its over.


and the sooner we can see cute pictures of puppies!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They look like staffies when they are first bornhmy:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Freyja is now bitting at the top of her tail and her back and still licking everywere she can reach. Theres not really anywere she can't reach lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*LOL i've just had a thought, EL Cid ( the film has just started and its on for 3 hours, get her to watch that and she might just prefer to go into labour.*


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Freyja is now bitting at the top of her tail and her back and still licking everywere she can reach. Theres not really anywere she can't reach lol


Kiera is waiting for her to catch up


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She'll be waiting a long while then.

We've just nipped out to do some shopping and when we got back the mother in law says she has been sick. She's now put herself back on my knee again.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

I am shattered now at this rate I will be no use


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Freyja is now eating her tea some roast duck. Its more than she's eaten all week.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I ve been away all weekend and thought she would have had them lol. At least she has a little pregnant belly now.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

any news yet?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Yes having been reading this thread with interest ???


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry she is still hanging on to the little ones.


We had a token digging at 6am then she went back to sleep. She keeps showing signs but nothing else but she's not distressedshe just very fed up.

I had a dream last night that I would get up and find she'd had them even knew the colours 1 solid brindle like dad 1 solid fawn 1 fawn parti and 1 brindle parti but then I woke up and there was none there


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just done her temperature and its dropped again 37.3 again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

just caught up with this thread! how exciting more puppies!!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

bless ya girlie.....at least its cooler now for you. but I am still waiting to see those puppies!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Just taken her temperature again it is now at its lowest so far 36.7 hopefully it is the drop we are waiting for and the babies will be here soon.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

yayyyy :thumbup:


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah hope its today then they can share the same birthday


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've told her Kiera has had her babies.

We've not had any proper digging just odd bits but she keeps licking her bits and biting the top of her tail and she keeps scratching I don't know why she's doing that but its something she's started today. She lies curled up in a tiny ball as tight as she can then will get up turn round and curl up again.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I've told her Kiera has had her babies.
> 
> We've not had any proper digging just odd bits but she keeps licking her bits and biting the top of her tail and she keeps scratching I don't know why she's doing that but its something she's started today. She lies curled up in a tiny ball as tight as she can then will get up turn round and curl up again.


Sounds hopeful, I was so convinced Kiera was still at it till she took a mad turn at her bedding, then she disappeared into the kitchen and was in my washing basket, then tried to squeeze herself under the coffee table. Eventually she delivered her water sack and went into the whelping box once my husband got out his bed.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tmeperature update it is now 36.1


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

OOOOHH How exciting!! I hope it's soon as my 2 boys are having their naps!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

I am on the edge of my seat come on Frejya


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Errrrrrr she's sleeping again


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Errrrrrr she's sleeping again


resting up to push or just closing her eyes to annoy you lol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

No snoring her head off lol


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

she is making us wait, put on the water works, it may convince her to step it up a gear.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I don't know about putting water on but OH is going out on his motorbike. I'm beggining to think I shoud fastern her to the back give her a good run to wake her up. (only joking)


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

Aw!
Come on! Hurry up and Pop them out 


Chloe x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Kiera was roughly 36 and a bit hours from temperature drop to puppy arrival. 
so frejya you have a target to beat


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The first time I saw the drop was about 11.30am so about 3 hours ago. We've got plenty of time yet.

Oh and she's still asleep OH knocked someting over she looked up then went back to sleep


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

tell her tonight would be a good time for her to have the cos my son is at a sleep over tonight so dont have to worry about sorting him out , x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> The first time I saw the drop was about 11.30am so about 3 hours ago. We've got plenty of time yet.
> 
> Oh and she's still asleep OH knocked someting over she looked up then went back to sleep


wonder how much quicker she will be having already had a litter before.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It didn't make any difference with Tegan she had her 2nd litter no quicker than the first.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Im so glad i havent missed pups being born yet! Got married on Sat so ive been busy! Im back now though, go on honeymoon on Sat so i want pups before then!! haha!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hb-mini said:


> Im so glad i havent missed pups being born yet! Got married on Sat so ive been busy! Im back now though, go on honeymoon on Sat so i want pups before then!! haha!!


Congratulations xxx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Congratulations xxx


Thank you! xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Hb-mini said:


> Im so glad i havent missed pups being born yet! Got married on Sat so ive been busy! Im back now though, go on honeymoon on Sat so i want pups before then!! haha!!


I'll have a word with her but she's not very co operative at the moment.She just keeps looking at me as if to say its my fault she's the one that went behind the bushes with Tiger.


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Freyja said:


> They are due today and at long last we have a pregnant puppy belly


Hiya, she's beautiful! Lovely colours! I think 4-6! I'm always right! xx


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Hb-mini said:


> Im so glad i havent missed pups being born yet! Got married on Sat so ive been busy! Im back now though, go on honeymoon on Sat so i want pups before then!! haha!!


CONGRATULAIONS!!! Where did u get married? I've always wanted a church wedding! xx


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

still no puppies??? hope tonights the night for you both and hope everything goes well xxx


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

fingers and toes and eyes all crossed here


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Come on, get the cod liver oil out  :001_tt2:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

bird said:


> Come on, get the cod liver oil out  :001_tt2:


Or a hot curry (only kidding)


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Nothing yet she's STILL sleeping


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Nothing yet she's STILL sleeping


That isn't sleep...it's conserving energy


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Conserving energy she should e like a duracell monkey the amount of sleep she's had the last few days


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Conserving energy she should e like a duracell monkey the amount of sleep she's had the last few days


LOL bless her heart...not long now xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If I move she comes running to me she wants to be with me all the time. We went outside to put the trailer back on the drive and she went mad when I came back in.


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Freyja said:


> If I move she comes running to me she wants to be with me all the time. We went outside to put the trailer back on the drive and she went mad when I came back in.


She just want's to know you're looking out for her


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> If I move she comes running to me she wants to be with me all the time. We went outside to put the trailer back on the drive and she went mad when I came back in.


by the sounds of it she is close to going I could even have a long blink and she was worried I was asleep.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm going to give it another hour then I'm settling the others of to bed and she can come upstairs with me.I can use Ben's old laptop up there and hopefully she show us her little ones tonight.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

kiera09 said:


> Hiya, she's beautiful! Lovely colours! I think 4-6! I'm always right! xx


I hope you are right 4 would be lovely but 6 would be fabulous.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I can't wait


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

come on pupsssssssss


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

I am guessing around 2 or 3 am


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It most likely will be she's hanging on till then


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

is she doing anything?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I keep popping on to this thread to see if anything has started yet :laugh:

If it happens tonight, I hope all goes well and Freyja and her pups are healthy & happy


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

come oooon puppies!


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

hope to hear today pups have arrived


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Have the pupsters arrived?


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

I wonder have they arrived or havent they? oooooo exciting..


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hows things? Come on puppies!!!!!!


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Any new yet?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

No puppies yet.


She started digging about 1am but not a lot mixed with a lot of sleeping. She took her vet bed out moched about inthe paper half the night then curled up on her vet bed occasionally getting into her box for a dig. I've now fetched her and the box downstairs she's just lying there watching me.She's having plenty of sleep unfortunately bythe time these pups arrive I'll be like a zombie.

Her breeder says they always find the time you mate the bitch is often relevant to the time she has pups. Freyja was mated in the morning so hopefully that means she will have them in the day time. I've never found this with my bitches. I really thought she was going to have them last night.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just realised if she holds on for another 2 days they will be born on Owen's 7th birthday. Owen was the first dog we had of Freyja's breeder


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I've just realised if she holds on for another 2 days they will be born on Owen's 7th birthday. Owen was the first dog we had of Freyja's breeder


i dont think she will hold on for another couple of days i reckon she will have them tonight , x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She is asleep or dozing but her muscles are now all twitching and she appears to be shivering. None of my other bitches have been like this they show the first signs then the pups are here very quickly.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

a bit off topic, but thats what happening with my cat. she keeps twitching all her muscles and shivering. I didnt know if this was normal or not. 

Hope she is ok and the pups make an arrival soon. x


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Is there a time limit like with us? Most midwifes won't let you go more than 2 weeks overdue. Is it the same for dogs?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> She is asleep or dozing but her muscles are now all twitching and she appears to be shivering. None of my other bitches have been like this they show the first signs then the pups are here very quickly.


Could this mean they are on their way?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm hoping it does I'm getting bored sitting here waiting for babies when I could be playing with them.


She's currently asleep on my knee.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I'm hoping it does I'm getting bored sitting here waiting for babies when I could be playing with them.
> 
> She's currently asleep on my knee.


it must be so frustrating, can't you give her a quick squeeze... they might pop out  :laugh:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The pup that is going to live near to Glasgow is a midwife. I did threaten to phone her if we had any problems. Whats the chance of me getting her to travel nearly 400 miles to play midwife to a dog.:001_tt2:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> The pup that is going to live near to Glasgow is a midwife. I did threaten to phone her if we had any problems. Whats the chance of me getting her to travel nearly 400 miles to play midwife to a dog.:001_tt2:


LOL well, it'd look interesting on her CV wouldn't it :laugh:


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Have you actually felt the pups moving yet Freya?

Is she 3 or 4 days over now? Maybe pop her along to the vet to confirm she is in whelp....

Just maybe she is having a fullblown phantom? they can be very convincing 

Just a thought as she is now overdue *


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Have you actually felt the pups moving yet Freya?
> 
> Is she 3 or 4 days over now? Maybe pop her along to the vet to confirm she is in whelp....
> 
> ...


She's definitely pregnant I've felt the pups move she's just being a bit of a drama queen about the whole thing she's a bit of a princess at the best of times. She was due Saturday so is 3 days over. Tegan once went 6 days over so I'm not worried yet.

To be honest we were expecting her to go over due as we knew from the start it would only be a small litter.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Come on Freyja get those pups out!!!!!!


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

come on freyja, get a move on...


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

anything happening yet? , x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww congrats! Lovely dog too xx


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

ah bless her, come on Freya, you will feel much better once you get them out and have your puppies.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She's in her box sleeping again. She's not panting butis breathing quite heavily. This afternoon I felt a pup move and could feel the outline of it so there is someting in there we are not imagining it. If it carries on much longer I think it will be in the car and down the road over the speed bumps see if that starts her of.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

come on frejya


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Come on puppies!!


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw, I thought there would be pups by now!!


----------



## clairescunny55 (Dec 18, 2008)

any news yet?


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

HI, still no pups, i hope everything is OK, have you spoken with Vet to see if it is ok to go over so many days, not sure how it works with dogs


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I am no longer speaking to Freyja we had another night of her keeping us up but nothing to show for it.

Brackensmum I haven't spoke to the vet yet we had a bitch go over 6 days before and they told us that was fine. I'm looking to see how long I can let her go over before I start to worry to much.


I keep thinking is she having us on but I'm sure I've felt a pup move as have other people and she's not showing any signs of a phantom.eg collecting toys or anything else. She has easy access to my teddies when she's upstairs but she's not bothered.


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww felt sure she would have had them.

Come on Freyja!!!


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Singing: why are we waiting, why are we waiting Singing:
Shes probably waiting for you to turn your back then she can suprise you and say look how clever I've been mum


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She's waiting for me to go back to work on monday then I'll get a phone call saying she's having the pups. OH is convinced I have just worked out the dates wrong but she was mated on 2nd May and 9 weeks is 4th july.

I have been told though that just because that was the day she was mated it doesn't mean that was the day she concieved that could have taken place a couple of days later which would make her not as overdue as we think.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

she is certainly keeping you going


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm just getting so fed up now I've had 2 weeks holiday from work and I seem to have spent the whole time watching her I've got such a lo to do but I don't like to leave her on her own.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I'm just getting so fed up now I've had 2 weeks holiday from work and I seem to have spent the whole time watching her I've got such a lo to do but I don't like to leave her on her own.


know how you feel, I am only now catching up with stuff, sending you hugs


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

She not had them yet?? whats keeping her ....


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

anything happening yet ,
is she ever going to show us these pups :smilewinkgrin:, x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

How she doing


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

She's doing the same as usual sleeping. 

I've managed to get hold of her breeder at last and apart from telling her of for not answering the phone for 3 days and having me so worried she says she does know a bitch that went a week over one of my own went 6 days over so she says not to worry yet. She also said she had the same with a greyhound bitch that was carrying under the ribs had gone over and showing no sign of anything. She was advised to take her for a good run. She'stold me to do the same with Freyja OH says no so I've taken her out and run along the road with her. It might not work but at the moment I'm happy to try anything.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

shes def pregnant isnt she?? only messing with ya...hurry up pups..


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

mypets said:


> shes def pregnant isnt she?? only messing with ya...hurry up pups..


Its my fault. I'm normaly disorganised when it comes to having litters and leave everything to the last minute. This time I was organised got the lactol in got the bottles sterilised,got the puppy pen ready to go up and what happens she decides not to have the pups at the right time


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

I keep checking in, cant believe still no babies.

Are you temperature checking still, at least we could get excited over a nice drop!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We had a drop 2 days ago I just do it occasionally now It was 37 this morning but had gone down to36.1.


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Freyja said:


> We had a drop 2 days ago I just do it occasionally now It was 37 this morning but had gone down to36.1.


I remember reading about the drop and 37 is still low so she is definately having pups then!!!

Oh well, there is only one exit so it has to happen

Good luck x


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Still no babies!


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

QUOTE=Freyja;772830]They are due today and at long last we have a pregnant puppy belly








[/QUOTE]

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::drool::drool::drool: what a beutiful dog.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

dipdog said:


> QUOTE=Freyja;772830]They are due today and at long last we have a pregnant puppy belly


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::drool::drool::drool: what a beutiful dog.[/QUOTE]

Thanks she'd be even more beautifull if she'd just show us her babies.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

come on frejya 

come on please
pretty please
pretty pretty please with jelly on top

maybe she needs some luving and a drop of curry :blushing:


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

ha yeah curry might help!! my sister went shopping and had her son that night! maybe she should do that ! hehe


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Still no babies!


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> ha yeah curry might help!! my sister went shopping and had her son that night! maybe she should do that ! hehe


LOL I just had the best image of Freyja with loads of shopping bags wandering through a shopping centre :lol: thanks for the giggle


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

No Pupsters yet?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi any news this morning, (please be news) Come on Freya you must want to see your little pups We do!!!!!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Can't believe there are no puppies yet!!!
I don't get the chance to come on for a while so I log on today and expecting some exciting news


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

cant belive she has gone so long over her due date are you not worried??? my brothers bitch went 3 days over and the vet said as there was only one pup best to give her csection as one pup may not induce labour


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

No prizes for guessing we still have no puppies.

thedoggyparlour- I'm not too worried yet as I have said before one of my other bitches went 6 days over. I have spoken to her breeder and she knows of a bitch that went a week over.

If we still have no pups tomorrow I will be taking her to the vets saturday morning but now we are beggining to think the little madam had been stringing us along all along.

I emailed her breeder the photo at the start of the post and they agree she looks pregnant. She says instead of having her downstairs with us during the day to put her in the pen with her box upstairs and leave her. It may be that she doesn't feel comfortable with the other dogs in such close proximity even though they are in the other room and not in with her.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

My Arwin went 7 days over due, we took her to the vets when she was only 3 days over and the vet said that as she was healthy and happy and still eating and drinking well, there was no reason to worry about her she was just not ready to have them at that time, don't forget dog's sperm can live in a bitch for a good few days after mating until the bitch start to ovulate, so even though they are mated on one single day it doesn't mean she actually concieved on that day too.
As I said my girl went 7 days over due and then delivered her pups without any problems what so ever, her last litter was 4 days oer but because she went over with her first pregnancy we knew what to expect.

Freyja will have her babies when she is good and ready, her breeder is right in putting her upstairs away from all the noise and distractions of the main living area of your home.

Good luck with her hun, and I look forward to seeing pics f her babies when she finally has them.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for that Sarah. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who thinks she is ok to have gone this far over. My friend emailed yesterday and said she had a book by Anne Roslin Williams about border terriers and she says the sperm can live for 4 days in the bitch which would make Freyja only 1 day over due.

I have to go shopping later so I'm going to shut Freyja in our bedroom she is eating on and of and drinking. Part of me still thinks there are puppies there but another part of me thinks people are right that she has had a phantom even though she is not really showing signs that she has had a phantom such as collecting toys to mother she's just happy to sleep.


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

But, if she was having a phantom, would she have a temperature drop? She would be normal temp wouldnt she?

My girls phantoms involve lots of milk and teddy hugging. She must be pregnant, you noticed the shape change.I think you are just beginning to doubt your own eyes now!!! Like you say, they go overdue.

come on Freya before you drive your mum insane!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I not sure if there would be a temperature drop with a phantom. Some times she looks pregnant sometimes she doesn't. Yesterday I took her out and a woman asked if she was a greyhound puppy I said no she's a whippet she said a fat whippet. I told her sh should have had pups last saturday and she said yes you can see it now you've said.

She is now upstairs in the puppy pen and is staying there for a few days on her own.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

I have know bitch to go over there due date by 9 days with no problems ..
Im hoping this is not a phantom  I dont think there is a temp drop with a phantom as the bitch doesnt ever pepare her self for labour and its all really in her head!!
We had a bitch miss carry and after that she had a phantom and it wasnt nice to watch

Im sure Freya is pregnant and im sure soon we will see pups!! It may be worth taking her to the vets and asking for a scan to put your mind at ease!! I know they would do it this late!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I have know bitch to go over there due date by 9 days with no problems ..
> Im hoping this is not a phantom  I dont think there is a temp drop with a phantom as the bitch doesnt ever pepare her self for labour and its all really in her head!!
> We had a bitch miss carry and after that she had a phantom and it wasnt nice to watch
> 
> Im sure Freya is pregnant and im sure soon we will see pups!! It may be worth taking her to the vets and asking for a scan to put your mind at ease!! I know they would do it this late!


Yes i agree get her scanned then you would deftly now


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

She will get there.

hope all is well today.


----------



## kellystewart (Jun 15, 2009)

Just managed to catch up on everything i've missed in the last week and a half...geez she aint half keeping you waiting!!

Whats the latest?

x


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Still not had them? See, I think I am definatly correct in my saying the animals on here have a conspiracy going. My cat cannot get any bigger!!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

kellystewart said:


> Just managed to catch up on everything i've missed in the last week and a half...geez she aint half keeping you waiting!!
> 
> Whats the latest?
> 
> x


how are your pups getting on? Is mum ok too/ x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Still no pups? Wow


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

I dunno, I get f few minutes spare so click on and see if theres puppies and still no news, come on mum untie her legs


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Still not had them? See, I think I am definatly correct in my saying the animals on here have a conspiracy going. My cat cannot get any bigger!!


I think the animals on this forum are pretending to be pregnant!! lol my guinea pig still hasnt had her babies either!!
come on girl!! x x xsending some love for you hun! x


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Iv been away this evening, hoping to come back to some news, but nothing...cant believe it...come on freyja..


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Just checking in  any news this morning?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

HI how are things this morning? Come on Freyja!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Still nothing BUT she was digging again in the night which she hasn't done for a couple of nights. Her temperature had gone up again this morning but she had just been out for a walk and it was very hot outside so I'm discounting that. OH is not happy about me letting her have a run so I dug out my old lunge rein from my days of having a horse and put her on that. She had a mooch about not really running. She tried several times to do a poo but just did a small amount of what looked like coloured water not even a teaspoon full.

She seems to be much happier upstairs on her own she is far more relaxed so maybe something will happen. I spoke to acouple of people at ringcraft last night who breed and they all said if she was having a phantom her temperature would not have dropped so I think its a case of time will tell.


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

poor Frejya must be very tiring by now, Kiera's temperature only dropped low once before she had hers and wasn't for very long either.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Runny poo is normally a good sign lol. Well in expecting mums it is lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats what i thought the temp doesnt drop! Glad shes more settled i would be checking on her every 5minutes LOL i cant stay away when the pregnant i hate leaving them! 

I hope to come back and see some little pups soon


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Thats what i thought the temp doesnt drop! Glad shes more settled i would be checking on her every 5minutes LOL i cant stay away when the pregnant i hate leaving them!
> 
> I hope to come back and see some little pups soon


So would I love to be checking on her every 5 minutes but something that I never thought about before is that the last time she had pups she was a kennel dog and not in the house. Yes they did constantly check on her but she was on her own in a kennel. She actually whelped during the night when no one was about. We've kept her with us and even if we have had to go out we've made sure the mother in law knows she has to stay with her.

Thats how it has always been with our bitches Tegan would ask to go to her box and Rosie well she just popped them out all over the sitting room floor so thats what we've been doing with Freyja. Now we've changed out way of thinking we think now she wants privacy she's an experienced bitch and there is always someone in the house and she is checked on regulary but is just being allowed to get on with it.

Hopefully it will work and she'll allow us to see her babies soon.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I have just gone through your whole thread WOW

bet you are in need of a good sleep which you know you wont be getting when the pups get here 

She has got a small belly my girls are like hippos at the mommet only 4 days to go and it looks like both are going to pop 

I think she has no more than 3 in there if 1


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Freyja said:


> So would I love to be checking on her every 5 minutes but something that I never thought about before is that the last time she had pups she was a kennel dog and not in the house. Yes they did constantly check on her but she was on her own in a kennel. She actually whelped during the night when no one was about. We've kept her with us and even if we have had to go out we've made sure the mother in law knows she has to stay with her.
> 
> Thats how it has always been with our bitches Tegan would ask to go to her box and Rosie well she just popped them out all over the sitting room floor so thats what we've been doing with Freyja. Now we've changed out way of thinking we think now she wants privacy she's an experienced bitch and there is always someone in the house and she is checked on regulary but is just being allowed to get on with it.
> 
> Hopefully it will work and she'll allow us to see her babies soon.


Thought you were gonna take her to the vets?


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

come on puppies! everyone wants to meet you!


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

i know you say you havent been to the vets yet as one of your other dogs went over due but every dog is different and every litter is different so would it not just be on the safe side to get her checked over?if theres only one pup would it not be getting bigger and bigger the more days that go by so could end up with complications at birth?


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Any update on your girl?
heres a picture of my whippet with 4 days to go


----------



## Varkhond (Mar 1, 2009)

Omg is that santa's deer? No seriously it looks funny (and cute) whit that belly.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

nat1979 said:


> Any update on your girl?
> heres a picture of my whippet with 4 days to go


so sweet is this her first litter


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

archielee said:


> so sweet is this her first litter


Yes it is have a look on my thread '5 days to go before my girls are due to have there pups'


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi surely it must be today!!!!!!!! I have a good feeling it will be today


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

fingers crossed she has had them.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just phoned the vet and am now waiting for him to phone me back.

I've just done her temperature and its gone back down to 36.9


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

all the best of luck Freya

I'm sure everything will be ok

HUGS x


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck, like I said earlier I have a good feeling about today!!! I think by 9pm she will be in full blown pushing pup out labour


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

fingers crossed, no doubt she was waiting for a Saturday but decided not to tell you which one.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm still waiting for the vet to ring back. I'm expecting to have to take her in although when I say her temperature has gone back down they may say leave her and see how she goes.

I wish the little madam would just let us known what she intend to do:cursing:

When I took her temperature she was quite reluctant for me to do it and knowing the little madam now I have phoned the vet she will decide to have them now.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Fingers crossed she starts soon


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Hope everything goes well!  good luck x


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

She certainly wants to keep them cooking, Tell her that the vet will do more than take her temperature that may start her off quicker


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The receptionist has just phoned she has passed the message on to the vet but he's busy and he hasn't had time to get back to me. I have told her that her temperature has dropped a little again but also if I need to take her in it wil take me half an hour to get there.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

I hope you will here from the vet soon then
Can you still feel the pups moving around my girls pups are going mad at the min


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They've just phoned back she has to go in for 12o'clock.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats great news you did not have to wait to long
The might give her a jab to help bring the labour on


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

OH has been upstairs with her all morning he says she's been digging like mad and is crying so maybe she's starting anyway but we'll still go to the vets just to be safe.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Let us know how you get on at vets


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

good luck at the vets Frejya xx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Goodluck at the vets!!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well we're back and the news is



He thinks she's had a phantom. He says he can't feel anything he did an intenal and said he could hardly get his finger in. He is happy to let her carry on as she is. He says if there is anything in there it is only 1 pup and its hiding well away under her ribs. He also said if she does have a single pup then we get our next vaccinations for free. Like he says any one can make a mistake his example was William who he told us would need to have his leg amputated but 10 weeks later was a sound as a bell.

Saying all this she went out for a wee and has put herself back upstairs in her box.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Aw no you must be so disappointed!! hopefully she'l have a pup, fingers crossed!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Well we're back and the news is
> 
> He thinks she's had a phantom. He says he can't feel anything he did an intenal and said he could hardly get his finger in. He is happy to let her carry on as she is. He says if there is anything in there it is only 1 pup and its hiding well away under her ribs. He also said if she does have a single pup then we get our next vaccinations for free. Like he says any one can make a mistake his example was William who he told us would need to have his leg amputated but 10 weeks later was a sound as a bell.
> 
> Saying all this she went out for a wee and has put herself back upstairs in her box.


Oh no! I really feel for you Helen xx


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

aww sending you huggs


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh....What a shame  hopefully there is one to come.You must be Disappointed x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We are dissapointed but I have just spoken to Tiger's owner/Freyja's breeder and we will try again in 6 months time. This may mean a visit over to Ireland next time but we will do anything we can to catch her at the right time. We always knew there was a chance she was not pregnant but as the vet said she could still have just a singleton pup. Its just a case of playing it by ear now.Keeping an eye on Freyja just to make sure she is ok but she has taken herself of to her box so who knows what the little minx is hiding.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Freyja said:


> We are dissapointed but I have just spoken to Tiger's owner/Freyja's breeder and we will try again in 6 months time. This may mean a visit over to Ireland next time but we will do anything we can to catch her at the right time. We always knew there was a chance she was not pregnant but as the vet said she could still have just a singleton pup. Its just a case of playing it by ear now.Keeping an eye on Freyja just to make sure she is ok but she has taken herself of to her box so who knows what the little minx is hiding.


Hopefully the vet is wrong and Freyja has a little surprise for you!! sending you all hugs!!


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh dear, you must be a little disapointed, but maybe still one pup will soon be here, thinking of you.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

aww so soory hun...all that time too...


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awww sorry to hear this  Still hope that there maybe one tho


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Sorry bout your news  But I'll pray tonite for one pup for u  U must be disappointed, good luck with the births x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

The little madam has spent all night digging again.


If she's not pregnant she obviously wants to go to visit her relations in Australiahmy:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless her, I was hoping your post would say you had a surprise pup in the night  could they not x ray her just to make sure? Did the vet explain the temp drop? She is certainly doing a good job at the phantom isnt she!


----------



## kristy (May 30, 2009)

so sorry you had the news on her not been pregnant, you must be dissapointed but at least you can repeat the mating in 6 months, i feel for you as you can tell how much you wanted this litter in this and other threads.
Good luck for next time xx


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

You could have just asked you vet to have her scanned when you was down there just for a peace of mind


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im sorry you must be disapointed


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Freyja said:


> The little madam has spent all night digging again.
> 
> If she's not pregnant she obviously wants to go to visit her relations in Australiahmy:


She cld have one, think positive! (specially as she's digging!)Otherwise-better luck nxt time xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Ah bless her, I was hoping your post would say you had a surprise pup in the night  could they not x ray her just to make sure? Did the vet explain the temp drop? She is certainly doing a good job at the phantom isnt she!


My vet doesn't do scans and I didn't want her to be knocked out for an xray. The vet couldn't explain the temperature drop .His excuse was maybe my thermometer wasn't acurate or was not very good but it was the same one I used every time and even if it wasn't acurate it still picked up the change in temperature. I've just been to a companion show and spoke to some people there and they have said as far as they knew the temperature would not drop with a phantom.

I have spoken to the stud owner and we will mate her again next time even if it means us going over to Ireland for the weekend with her


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

kiera09 said:


> She cld have one, think positive! (specially as she's digging!)Otherwise-better luck nxt time xx


I'm back at work tomorrow so the little madam will probably have 1 tonight and keep me up all night or tomorrow after I've gone out to work and I'll get a phone call to come home.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> My vet doesn't do scans


I did not get my bitches scanned at my vets i got a women to come to the house it much nicer for the girls

If you are wanting to get her scanned for peace of mind
her name is samantha wilkinson
she lives in bedfordshire dont know where you live but she travels everywhere i live in gravesend,kent

She charges £60 and you can see everything on the screen she has over 20 years doing this dogs cats sheep etc


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I didn't bother scanning her I know of some one who lives quite close and does them because we knew she tends to carry pups right under her ribs and only drops them at the last minute. 

I'm happy to let nature take its course as is my vet. The chances are she's not going to have a pup. Also everyone i have know that has had a hound scanned has ended up having a ceasarian. Just my personal choice I've never had a bitch scanned yet and don't intend to in the future.


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

I hope shes ok, and if there is a pup good luck...


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I didn't bother scanning her I know of some one who lives quite close and does them because we knew she tends to carry pups right under her ribs and only drops them at the last minute.
> 
> I'm happy to let nature take its course as is my vet. The chances are she's not going to have a pup. Also everyone i have know that has had a hound scanned has ended up having a ceasarian. Just my personal choice I've never had a bitch scanned yet and don't intend to in the future.


Oh right i did not know that 
I have never had my other 2 bitches scanned but so many people told me its a good idea so i got it done 
Thanks for that info (fingers crossed mine will be ok then)


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I'm back at work tomorrow so the little madam will probably have 1 tonight and keep me up all night or tomorrow after I've gone out to work and I'll get a phone call to come home.


Hiya fingers crossed then! It must be a very good phantom if she had a temp drop aswell! I hope she has one!  xx


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news. i keep checking in for that post that says she has had a puppy but wow what a phantom! I did have a little research on the temperature drop (couldnt believe it could be present with a phantom) and it can happen with a very strong phantom, particularly if reabsorption has happened and there was an initial pregnancy.

Such a shame but like you say there is always next season. I hope Freya gets over this quickly and doesnt get too down


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

peppapug said:


> So sorry to hear your news. i keep checking in for that post that says she has had a puppy but wow what a phantom! I did have a little research on the temperature drop (couldnt believe it could be present with a phantom) and it can happen with a very strong phantom, particularly if reabsorption has happened and there was an initial pregnancy.
> 
> Such a shame but like you say there is always next season. I hope Freya gets over this quickly and doesnt get too down


Thanks for doing that .

Freyja's not to bothered she's lapping up all the attention she's getting. I think she knows she's not had pups as she's down here now and she's not trying to get upstairs to her box.She's not eaten her tea and she's just been heaving a bit but wasn't actually sick


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Freyja's not to bothered she's lapping up all the attention she's getting. I think she knows she's not had pups as she's down here now and she's not trying to get upstairs to her box.She's not eaten her tea and she's just been heaving a bit but wasn't actually sick


Have you stopped taking her temp and are you now sure it is a phantom or is there still some hope?


----------



## cdcclub (Jun 13, 2009)

How is Frejya today Helen?


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Oh dear!! i do hope there is one pup in there for you xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2009)

How is freyja today..I soooooo hope she is pregnant shes going to prove us all wrong i know she is!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Well I 've just got in from work and no surprise packages.


I think we have come to the conclusion that we are not going to get a little surprise. I really think that the research that Peppapug did has come up with is the answer to what happened. She was originally pregnant as we thought she was but for some reason she reabsorbed the pups and that is why we had the temperature drop but no pups.

We will just have to be patient and wait until next time.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah sorry hun, hope you have better luck next time. It is amazing what the body can do to itself


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Well I 've just got in from work and no surprise packages.
> 
> I think we have come to the conclusion that we are not going to get a little surprise. I really think that the research that Peppapug did has come up with is the answer to what happened. She was originally pregnant as we thought she was but for some reason she reabsorbed the pups and that is why we had the temperature drop but no pups.
> 
> We will just have to be patient and wait until next time.


What a shame - you must be very dissapointed, Fingers crossed for next time


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so sorry Freya xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

so sorry good luck next time hun


----------



## mypets (May 23, 2009)

Aww no....good luck for next time..


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

Has Freya recovered ok from the whole experience?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone Freyja is fine. I have stopped her going into the box and she is now sleeping with her friend Jasper again. She is no longer trying to get upstairs and is eating ok again.


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh glad to hear that she is doing ok now, hope you are too. sorry for your disapointment on no pups,


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

My thoughts are with you 

Big hugs and kisses


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Oh bless i am sorry!! glad shes ok thou!! xxx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

It seems as though we chose a bad day to mate Freyja. A friend mated her cocker bitch the same day. She had her pups on 9th July so 5 days late. She had 2 pups but unfortunately 1 got stuck and they lost it so between us we decided thta May 2nd is a bad day to mate your bitch


----------



## brackensmom (Jun 15, 2009)

oh dear, sorry about your friends pup. Has freyja recovered now from the phatom.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

brackensmom said:


> oh dear, sorry about your friends pup. Has freyja recovered now from the phatom.


Freyja is back to normal now she is eating again and she has gone back in with her friend Jasper at night. I decided it was not helping her letting her spend all her time in the puppy pen. Her milk has dried up now too.

The good think about all this is I always thought she needed a bit more weight on and dispite not eating properly she has actually put a bit of weight on if we can just keep it on.

Fortunately the person who had booked a pup of her is a midwife and so understands that these things happen


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

good luck for next time


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

good luck next time hun


----------

